
LimeSDR Now Backed by the European Space Agency - walterbell
https://www.rtl-sdr.com/limesdr-now-backed-european-space-agency/
======
walterbell
LimeSDR vs mini: [http://qrznow.com/limesdr-mini/](http://qrznow.com/limesdr-
mini/)

 _”the LimeSDR Mini is a smaller, less expensive version of the original
LimeSDR ... uses the same LMS7002M radio transceiver as its big sibling. The
Mini has two channels instead of four, and, by popular demand, SMA connectors
instead of micro U.FL connectors.”_

A positive review (2016): [https://myriadrf.org/blog/first-tests-limesdr-
gqrx/](https://myriadrf.org/blog/first-tests-limesdr-gqrx/)

A negative review (2017): [http://sv3exp.blogspot.com/2017/03/limesdr-
review.html?m=1](http://sv3exp.blogspot.com/2017/03/limesdr-review.html?m=1)

~~~
ChuckMcM
I bought one (the LimeSDR) and based on that experience declined to buy the
mini. If I had to summarize the mismatch it was that MyriadRF, the folks who
are the actual developers behind the systems, had a decidedly
windows/microwave focus. If you wanted to build an LTE simulator and use
PothOS on Windows there were people to talk to, but gnuradio and Linux support
was hit or miss. That was made particularly challenging by the LimeSDR folks
modifying and building tools in their own PPAs which had incompatible
changes/libraries with the 'mainline' sources. As a result I could build a
working gnuradio setup that _only_ had LimeSDR support (through SoapySDR) or
one that supported the other three SDRs I had simultaneously. That was really
painful.

The 'microwave' focus was particularly apparent when, by default, there was no
reasonable way to listen in on things below about 200Mhz. (all the FM band for
example). They later offered an HF mod which was to remove an inductor(coil)
from the front end selector on one of the antenna inputs to give it better
frequency response.

Even with the change I found a number of systems with better performance in
the low bands. It isn't a deal killer but it means if you're going to be
exploring the low bands you probably want an upconverter.

~~~
VectorLock
>Even with the change I found a number of systems with better performance in
the low bands.

Such as? I'm not aware of anything in the price arena of the LimeSDR that can
Tx.

~~~
ChuckMcM
If you're transmitting the RSP2 (mentioned earlier) is about $100 cheaper and
can transmit in all of the lower spectrum. HackRF works well as a transmitter
in this spectrum as well where its dynamic range isn't the limitation like it
is when receiving.

You can add a down converter of course and shift spectrum where the SDR is
comfortable playing into the lower bands, but if you're going to do that you
might as well get the PLUTO-ADALM from Analog devices which is only $150 (I
got mine on the intro deal of $99 but still).

That said the LimeSDR excels at MIMO type applications (as that really is its
design target).

------
fyfy18
Other than the basic SDR projects like tracking aircraft and decodimg garage
door fobs, what cool projects are people using this hardware for?

~~~
chrissnell
Came here to ask this. I'm an extra-class ham but I've never done any SDR. Are
these suitable for regular ham use for voice and digital modes? (assume you'd
want a big amp)

~~~
adim_web
Yes. See my video here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_o8sOZHoeE&feature=youtu.be](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_o8sOZHoeE&feature=youtu.be)
Software is [http://qradiolink.org](http://qradiolink.org) built with GNU
radio.

------
jhallenworld
I used LimeSDR at work. We were nervous to buy from Crowd Supply, but they are
really a good value add. Compared with something like Kickstarter they
inventory the products and handle returns- something a tiny startup might not
deal with well.

LimeSDR was convenient for us because the LMS7002M has two radios, each with I
& Q plus 3:1 input switch (so 6 inputs total).

------
znpy
Question: can I use LimeSDR and some SDR software to save on hardware and not
get a Yaesu or Icom ham radio?

I wanted to play with ham radio for a while but I am not sure I want to spend
750+ Euros for a Yaesu station.

~~~
tomswartz07
It would be a good proxy for those radios, but if you're licensed and are
simply looking for an inexpensive transceiver, Baofeng UV-5R radios can be
found on Amazon for ~$20 and will get you working right out of the box.

If you try to mock up a station using a TX/RX SDR system, it would probably
much more expensive and require significantly more hardware.

~~~
cschmittiey
He's probably looking for an HF rig -- baofengs definitely don't do HF. As
someone else said, the LimeSDR would work well, just need an amplifier because
the power out is on the order of milliwatts.

~~~
znpy
> He's probably looking for an HF rig

Indeed.

------
calebm
Anyone know how the LimeSDR Mini compares to the LimeSDR or HackRF?

~~~
superkuh
The most important difference is that that HackRF has a huge ecosystem of
established software now than it's been a handful of years since the
kickstarter.

With crowdfunded SDR devices expect a 1.5-3 year lag between hardware release
and the software/firmware being there to do what it advertises.

